# Classic audio gear/classe audio 5200



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

I had to start this one. There I`m sure, many of you, that like some of the cosmetic appearance of both some of the old and new current amplifiers out there still today. 

I`ll start with the Classe Audio 5200 200 watt per channel times 5 amp. Built like a tank. But has to be one of the most beautiful and futuristic amplifiers out there. Looking more like a piece of art to be put on display, they have gone a long way to change the look of what an amp can look like.

http://www.hometheaterreview.com/eq...udio_ca-5200_reviewed_multi-channel002321.php


----------

